# Spartacus



## ldiat




----------



## Larkenfield

Wow. Just wow. I hope others get a chance to see this. Did not know it was composed by Khachaturian. The choreography seemed entirely in the spirit of the music.


----------



## Sissone

Brilliant pas de deux.Suppose it was choreographed by Yuri Grigorowich.


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


>


Saw that guy in Minkus: La Bayadère, also stunning.


----------



## Zhdanov

well...

here's in fact how Spartacus should be danced -










it was back in 1969 with Maris Liepa and Vladimir Vassiliev, the dancers unsurpassed to this day.

here's the movie -


----------



## Zhdanov

Larkenfield said:


> The choreography seemed entirely in the spirit of the music.


this is a ballet where synergy between music and dance has been achieved like never before.



Sissone said:


> Suppose it was choreographed by Yuri Grigorowich.


yes, by him, the greatest choreographer since Marius Petipa.


----------

